# Rda or smok baby



## Imotions (12/4/17)

Hey guys and galz

Im not sure if this is in thenright section 
Anywho im stuck with this decision 
Im thinking of getting a new tank 
Vaped on the smok baby tv8 and griffin 25 loved the flavour but currently im using my orcish rda so i dunno if i shud get another rda or either of the rtas
With the rtas do i have to buy rba base seperate? As i want to also build my own coils on them 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Imotions said:


> Hey guys and galz
> 
> Im not sure if this is in thenright section
> Anywho im stuck with this decision
> ...



Well if you want an explosion of flavour and vapour buy yourself an RDA, just remember that with an RDA you have to apply liquid directly to the coils after a few pulls as there is no tank, some RDA's have a juice well but that gets used up pretty quickly as well. I would suggest getting some unicorn bottles for easy application of your juices.

With an RTA you have the luxury of having a tank that will saturate your coils until the tank is empty. All RTA's have rebuildable decks that is what the "R" in RTA stands for. Not sure if I misunderstood your question about the RBA but thats my take on it. Your built coil basically sits in the juice similar to the way a TFV8 would and draws the liquid up from holes at the bottom where your wick pokes out

However if you are looking for the vapour production and flavour very similar to an RDA, I would suggest getting an RDTA such as the Avocado 24 or Limitless Combo, Merline RDTA, all very good products. These have the coils sitting above the tank and as your tilt the device to pull it wets your wicks very well. These do however take some practice with your wicking and might take a few tries before you get it perfect, especially with the Avocado.

My opinion on the TFV8 is biased as I taste very little flavour on it for some reason, could of been the juice I was using on it or the fact that I suffer from vapours tongue very quickly. Never tried an RTA but a few people say the flavour is often muted but apparently the Pharoah RTA is an amazing product.

I have a Avacado 24 and love the flavour and vapour production and use it while i'm driving or just to lazy to drip. If I feel like dripping I have the Troll V2 RDA, which in my opinion, you cannot compare any other device to an RDA the flavour and vapour is just insane. RDTA's are a very close second though and I would definitely recommend one if you don't feel like ditching a tank but still want a easy to use rebuildable deck

Sorry if I rambled on a lot, but hope this helps


----------



## Imotions (12/4/17)

Hi @SKYWVRD 
I do understand the concepts behind all the definition or abbreviations but thanks good to have a reminder now and then lol
The orcish im using is an rdta but i was hopeless at wicking the rta side so stuck to the rda part which is awesome esspecially using an ez dripper everytime i need a top up
I dont mind either or rda or rta BUT im stuck because current RDA i get flavour but not that explosion that i tasted on the SMOK and Griffin..
Cloud production im tending to drift away coz the wife gives me beans of "smoking" up the house and car and everywhere else we go lol plus with a 2 year old im vaping outside often scared of getting her coughing and stuff with that said i do not want a MTL type of vape lol hope i make sense haha 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Imotions said:


> Hi @SKYWVRD
> I do understand the concepts behind all the definition or abbreviations but thanks good to have a reminder now and then lol
> The orcish im using is an rdta but i was hopeless at wicking the rta side so stuck to the rda part which is awesome esspecially using an ez dripper everytime i need a top up
> I dont mind either or rda or rta BUT im stuck because current RDA i get flavour but not that explosion that i tasted on the SMOK and Griffin..
> ...


Well if you looking to go the route of responsible husband (good on you by the way) and not wanting to smoke up the place I would definitely not really recommend getting a solid RDA like the troll as they are notoriously used for cloud chasing.

However if you are looking for a good new Ati I would recommend the limitless rdta Combo as you can switch it between and RDA and RDTA build very easily. So if you get the chance and feel like just billowing out clouds you have the option, I have heard it produces very good flavour as well in both RDA and RDTA mode.
If I had to recommend my personal choice of an RDTA I would recommend the Avocado 24, but once again it takes a little practice to wick but there is a video by Vapetorious that teaches you a perfect way to wick it easily


----------



## Imotions (12/4/17)

I hate this part of buying new gear lol.. any vendors that you know have rdas and rtas to test by any chance haha 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

If you're buying the tfv8 baby or big baby to use with the RBA, keep in mind that the deck is not very easy to build on, its very small and its dual coil. A nice single coil RTA is what you should be looking at. If you're not good at wicking, try the OBS Engine Nano as its top airflow so you wont get juice spilling out all over the place. Another RTA worth looking into is the Serpent mini 25mm version which has both dual and single coil decks. Wicking takes a little bit of concentration but once you nail it you will really enjoy the vape.

RDTA's require a bit of skill to wick properly and can be very rewarding when done correctly as it offers the best of RDA and RTA.

Ultimately, these are all my personal opinions. A cold hard fact though is that you can make any RDA/RDTA/RTA/RBA work for you if you're able to find the optimal build for said device, and you're able to nail the wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Having muted flavor in an RDA points to the fact that you're build/wicking isn't on point... Try searching a youtube video of your current RDA and see if there's a build tutorial that you can use as a guideline. That's a starting point...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (12/4/17)

Flavourcis not muted coz im using it daily but its not as flavourful think its just because i want moore flavour than i already get. I can build and wick properly now no as an expert but it works for me and the few other ive done for guys i know... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Then go for a 22mm RDA like the Hadaly or similar. There are very few who can complain about weak flavor on the Hadaly. Keep in mind it works best on a squonker


----------



## shabbar (12/4/17)

get a goon or petri rta . finish and klaar.
flavor & clouds for days.
you are more then welcome to try mines as i see you in Florida which isn't far from me


----------



## Imotions (12/4/17)

Need to update lol im in centurion now ..
My options basically what i got in mind is
Hadaly, Goon, SmokTV8, Griffin.
Keep things limited give me a better idea for now until i walk into a shop and walk out with other stuff lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (12/4/17)

Imotions said:


> Need to update lol im in centurion now ..
> My options basically what i got in mind is
> Hadaly, Goon, SmokTV8, Griffin.
> Keep things limited give me a better idea for now until i walk into a shop and walk out with other stuff lol
> ...




Goon all the way


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Imotions said:


> Need to update lol im in centurion now ..
> My options basically what i got in mind is
> Hadaly, Goon, SmokTV8, Griffin.
> Keep things limited give me a better idea for now until i walk into a shop and walk out with other stuff lol
> ...



Centurion is closer to me... I've got a petri 24 RTA, Subzero 22 RDA, Serpent 22 RDTA and big baby beast if you wanna try em

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (18/4/17)

Got a Hadaly (Clone) you can also try our for a week or so .... send me PM in Centurion area as well.

But I suspect I will battle to get it back once you've used it


----------

